# where can i pick up marine goop?



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

does home depot or lowes carry it or am i gonna have to go to west marine??


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I found it at Lowes. Lexel is also highly thought of and can be found @ most hardware stores.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I got mine at Ace Hardware.

FYI. If you're going to use it "inside" your yak, regular Goop is fine, and its a lot cheaper. The marine version has UV stabilizers in it against the sun.

Best place for regular Goop is Wal-Mart.
.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

If you want the marine stuff, I think KFS has it about $3 cheaper than West Marine or Lowes. I've never checked Walmart.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

thank you!


----------

